# Regarding paper--probably a redundant question



## Skyhawk (Nov 16, 2007)

I've recently set up my darkroom after most of the equipment lay dormant for over twenty something years. I was careful to catalogue all of my negatives in an archival system, so I still have hundreds of exposed rolls of film to play around with and print.

Problem is, I used to use Agfa fiber paper, graded (#3) and absolutely loved it. In a pinch, I'd use Kodak fiber, multi-contrast. Only thing I ever used RC paper for was contact sheets or non-critical stuff. For everything else, it was fiber.

I've got a good Arkay print washer, a fiber paper dryer (drum) along with drying racks I made from screens.

Only problem is, I'm using Ilford paper because it was the only brand I recognized at the camera store when I ventured in to buy paper for the first time in forever-plus-twenty.

So far, I'm not too crazy with the Ilford. I looked up some old notes I'd taken in college about papers and apparently I wasn't too crazy about Ilford back then either.

I could buy some sample packs of each brand, weight, grade, yada yada, I suppose, but was wondering if anyone here was a fan of the old Agfa papers and knew what is out there that is pretty close (or better)?

Any thoughts and/or experience will be much appreciated.

Also, are there any RC papers out there that can really hold the tones and detail along with good sharp contrast? (I prefer neutral to cold tones).

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Alpha (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you looking for papers that you'll consistently be able to get? If not, I can hook you up with some Ektalure or Forteza (Forte's graded FB).

In papers that are still currently made, there are a few notables. Bergger Prestige is really nice,  Forte Polygrade V FB/Kentmere Fineprint, and the Fomabrom VC FB Variant 111 is really nice, as well. Also, Oriental makes a graded cool-tone that you might like.

In RC, I'm a fan of Foma, but it's warm-tone.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fiber paper I've found Kentmere and the Bergger to be some of the better available today.  I have nothing to suggest for plastic paper.

Gettting the most out of your paper will also be affected by your film/developer/paper developer as well.


----------



## doobs (Nov 17, 2007)

Bergger tones really nicely in selenium. Almost a burnt orange color. It took a while though.
I've never used Kentmere FB, but I really like their RC.
I usually use Ilford Cooltone, but I've used Warmtone FB as well and they seem to work fine. The local store doesn't carry much. Ilford's Warmtone produces kind of an unattractive green tone when printed, but when toned they turn a really pleasant purple.


----------



## Skyhawk (Nov 18, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Are you looking for papers that you'll consistently be able to get? If not, I can hook you up with some Ektalure or Forteza (Forte's graded FB).
> 
> In papers that are still currently made, there are a few notables. Bergger Prestige is really nice,  Forte Polygrade V FB/Kentmere Fineprint, and the Fomabrom VC FB Variant 111 is really nice, as well. Also, Oriental makes a graded cool-tone that you might like.
> 
> In RC, I'm a fan of Foma, but it's warm-tone.



Yeah, I'm really looking to latch onto a brand that will be around for a while and is relatively easy to order/get. It's been a long time since I used any Oriental paper, but I do remember the tones being really nice.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Figure I'll buy some 25-page packs and just lock myself in the darkroom one afternoon and see what develops . . .

Jeff


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 19, 2007)

FB Oriental grade 4, looks like leather, beautiful. H


----------



## floridabwoy (Nov 20, 2007)

Forte is my preference... w. a little polytoner... mmm warm...


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 20, 2007)

oriental is nice . . . i've been using that and kentmere fineprint vc lately

and Bergger Prestige is pretty highly regarded by everyone i know who has used it.


----------

